# Carved Shop Sign



## Steven Trexler (Mar 24, 2015)

Project I recently took on. Wanted to make a sign for my shop so figured why not carve it and make it all out of logs since it is a chainsaw shop. Sign it almost complete after two solid weeks of work now just some more sealing to do and buying and setting up light system so it can be seen at night. Also looking for a large antique chainsaw to mount on the very top but that is proving to be a challenge so may just try and carve a power head and mount a stihl bar to it. Here's some picture of the progression of the sign.


----------



## Steven Trexler (Mar 24, 2015)

More pictures. My dad was my hero in helping me get the sign complete as quick as I did.


----------



## Steven Trexler (Mar 24, 2015)

And more pictures.


----------



## Steven Trexler (Mar 24, 2015)

Last set.


----------



## Steven Trexler (Apr 21, 2015)

Not sure why you posted that on my thread but I'd appreciate it if you'd move that to where it belongs.


----------



## cus_deluxe (May 30, 2015)

Nice looking sign Steven, looks pretty sturdy and should last a good long time!


----------



## lone wolf (May 30, 2015)

Very old school cool.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 30, 2015)

Just a thought... put some "limiters" on the last piece of the sign so the wind can't blow it around too much.


----------



## Steven Trexler (May 30, 2015)

Wind doesn't blow it at all. Already monitored that situation to make sure chains weren't required on the bottom.


----------



## Steven Trexler (May 31, 2015)

Thanks guys. It's cedar and red oak. Still haven't found a big chainsaw to mount on top. Had some leads but nothing worked out.


----------



## dave1974 (Jun 25, 2015)

Really cool sign....what did you use to carve the letters,they look really good.


----------



## Steven Trexler (Jun 25, 2015)

ms210 and then hammer and chisel to clean them up a bit.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 31, 2015)

Did you ever find the saw for on top? I love it!


----------



## Steven Trexler (Dec 31, 2015)

I found one but couldn't bring myself to put it on top due to what saw it was. I found a mcculloch 77. So I kind of gave up on trying really lol. But sign has changed a little. Here's updated version.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 31, 2015)

I have a mercury saw here in pieces. I used the bar for my shop sign, but I'd part with the rest of it for the 25 bucks I paid for it. I was going to fix it up, but have no time to do so. I'm not sure what shipping would be from pa to nc on it, but if your interested, I'd be willing to check. Or... If one of the pa boys are headed your way, maybe I could send it along. I'd love to see a saw up there.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 31, 2015)

Ps. Good job with the address number. It blended too much with black.


----------



## Steven Trexler (Dec 31, 2015)

Like a mercury two man? I'm interested. If shipping isn't like take me to the cleaners bad i'll take it. Do you have a picture of it.


----------



## Steven Trexler (Dec 31, 2015)

After driving by sign a few times you couldn't read the address number at all when it was black. So had to change it.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 31, 2015)

Lol.. It's in boxes in the corner of the shop. No pics right now. Would you like me to pull it out and kind of put it together a little? You may not need some very heavy internal bits and could save some shipping. 

I think were a little alike. That sign looks like a Wagner family father son project..


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 31, 2015)

It's a kb11a I believe. Might be a B.


----------



## Steven Trexler (Dec 31, 2015)

Honestly you can just throw it all in a box if you want you don't have to assembly it at all. Dad has always been the wood worker in the family but the chainsaw carving and large scale stuff like the sign was my idea and design. He just helped make it happen quick. The logo on the bottom I drew awhile ago and finally put it to good use lol.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Dec 31, 2015)

Sounds good. Pm inbound


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 25, 2016)

Steven Trexler said:


> I found one but couldn't bring myself to put it on top due to what saw it was. I found a mcculloch 77. So I kind of gave up on trying really lol. But sign has changed a little. Here's updated version.
> 
> View attachment 474983


Unique sign...very nice!!


----------

